# d i y vivarium



## bellsgaffa (Sep 9, 2009)

any ideas on prices for wood n glass runner for a 3 ft vivarium for beardie dragon wanting to try build me own do anybody know if its easy to build up or am i better paying £160 for a 3 ft set up complete:2thumb:


----------



## waitingowl (Aug 17, 2009)

Build it yourself everytime for me.

You can make a viv of that size for £40 tops and you get the satisfaction of saying you did it lol


----------



## neil270289 (Sep 14, 2008)

i made a 4 foot by 2 foot by 2 foot high it cost me around £55 - £65 because i tiled mine right the way through so its easyer to clean. but always better to build yourself for the satisfaction if nothink else.


















its since been repainted and looks alot nicer on the outside lol


----------



## bellsgaffa (Sep 9, 2009)

cheers all:2thumb:


----------



## Bonza (Aug 16, 2009)

Depends on how good you are at DIY, Id be able to make one but i dunno about your skills, 

If your looking for a cheep option then what about an RUB? obviously they dont look anywhere neer as nice as a proper viv, but they are cheep


----------



## dark desires (Aug 8, 2009)

a cheaper way is convert a set of drawers or bookcase ect and can nicely match in with the house lol.
All is needed is glass runners,glass,vents and wiring.
there been a few done on here:2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Bonza said:


> Depends on how good you are at DIY, Id be able to make one but i dunno about your skills,
> 
> If your looking for a cheep option then what about an RUB? obviously they dont look anywhere neer as nice as a proper viv, but they are cheep


 
you can't put a beardie in a RUB.


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

There are a few guides on the net (google is your friend). Contiboard would be a good material to use, and it's surprisingly easy.


----------

